# The Rice Is The Hard Part



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

But once you figure that out how YOU can do it, not everybody else, the rest is simple. (It took me about 10 times to start to get the rice right because I didn't know what to expect)

This stuff can be made with an endless variety of goodies, you can make some really tasty stuff that is low oil and not bad for you.
These are smoked salmon added to the traditional California roll with imitation crab. I have made them with real crab too very good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Over cook it, its gotta be tacky. Then keep a dish of water for your fingers!!! I have yet to make any, but after I overcooked some rice once, and didnt add enoigh butter, i figured out what it was good for. I need to make it, its alot cheaper than buying it!!!! Just not as convinent


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

There are as many ways to make sushi rice as there are people who make it, youtube has one tut after the other on it and no two are alike.

YEAH it aint cheap when you buy it for sure, I found out you can make up several rolls then roll them in cling wrap and they keep good in the fridge and you can eat on them a few days for lunch. And the stuff is filling too, it doesnt look like much on the plate but it shuts down an appetite right now.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree. Use to be an AWESOME place directly behind Cordova Mall, call Nippons. Buffet of FRESH sushi. What you want and its made for you. They closed up and I thought I lost my best friend. 2 months ago, I found em again!!!! They are in the mall now at a little hut in the food court! $13 for 24 pc. Something like that. My oldest and Iorder 2 a piece, lol we can throw down some sushi!!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

In the course on my explorations making sushi, the two things I found that I now consider standard ammo in the kitchen are Kewpie mayonnaise from Japan and Sambal Oelek from china. You can get both of them at Bien Dong on 90, that is the best mayonnaise you will ever eat and Oelek is the best chili paste I have ever eaten too and it goes in damn near anything you put it in, stuff is excellent, I have started buying it in the big jar cause a small one lasts me about three days hehehehe.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

gotta have (sarriachi?) in there also.. the vinigar makes the rice... at work rite now so i dont remember what brand i like.. first pick is BueFin tuna rolls and sashimi. the second is tempura and crunchy shrimp... wife and kids been on me to make it again.. been awhile.. even taught the daughter to make the rolls..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Is that mayo you mentioned the same "spicy mayo" you get at the sushi plaves?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

it starts it.. add sirrachi chilie sauce and you got it...


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow those look great Bill I see you love them black sesame seeds too!

I have some sushi grade tuna but aint made any sashimi yet but Im werking on it I hope to get them down good sooner or later.

If I had to guess jaster I would say that the spicy mayo is kewpie and oelek mixed together because I saw that done several times to mix with tuna or other fish and I tried it and it is killer good and makes the best dang tuna salad you ever made too.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> it starts it.. add sirrachi chilie sauce and you got it...


And a couple drops of sesame oil....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

sirrachi fans try the oelek you will jump I betcha.......


----------

